# betting : To Win Eurobasket 2003



## ira (May 3, 2003)

Spain 3.50 
Serbia&Montenegro 3.75 
France 6.50 
Germany 7.00 
Lithuania 10.00 
Italy 11.00 
Greece 12.00 
Turkey 16.00 
Russia 19.00 
Slovenia 23.00 
Croatia  31.00 
Ukraine 66.00 
Latvia 101.00 
Israel 251.00 
Bosnia 251.00 
Sweden 1001.00 

i only want to add that in greek bet greece and serbia are favourites for winning it (3) 

i`m going to bet on this 12 .... it`s very tempting


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> Spain 3.50
> Serbia&Montenegro 3.75
> France 6.50
> ...


I'd go for the sure bet of SCG. Greece have shown too be strong but they won't win the EB. Neither Germany or Lithuania IMO. Gasol's Spain? Yeah, why not. Italy? No... As you can see I won't risk it.

SGC _...dangoto_


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

it`s very tempting !!!! greece may not be THE favourite but .... 12!?!??!? it`s a little exaggerated..... 

it worth the risk ....


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

*Odds from Lithuanian bookies:*

Lithuanian betting agencies opened just a year ago so they are giving up smaller lines. Anyway, it's interesting what they think who have best chances( greek bookies "power ranking" is in parentheses):

1 (2) Serbia&Montenegro 1.85
2 (1) Spain 3.00 
3 (5) Lithuania 3.5
4 (3) France 3.70 
5 (4) Germany 4.50 
6 (7) Greece 4.80 
7 (6) Italy 5.00 
7 (9) Russia 5.00 
9 (8) Turkey 6.00 
10 (11) Croatia 10.00 
11 (10) Slovenia 12.00 
12 (15) Bosnia 15.00 
13 (12) Ukraine 20.00 
14 (16) Sweden 50.00 
15 (13) Latvia 70.00 
15 (14) Israel 70.00 

I am not putting my money on anyone because title is up for grabs. Maybe someone will stand out after first round... And most important, our bookies also think Spain and S&M are favourites. Lithuania line is 3rd best only because everybody will bet on it anyway out of pure optimism


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I'll bet on Sweden, they have home court advantage!


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> I'll bet on Sweden, they have home court advantage!


:laugh:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> I'll bet on Sweden, they have home court advantage!


----------

